# class photo



## kilo (Dec 1, 2005)

We just took a class photo and I thought I would share it.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice. You tumble around on them floors?


----------



## Lisa (Dec 1, 2005)

Awesome pic Kilo.  Looks like you have a lot of fun there.  Which one are you?


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 1, 2005)

Really nice photo!    Looks like you have a fun group.     Thanks for sharing!

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## bignick (Dec 1, 2005)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Nice. You tumble around on them floors?



You should  come by sometime when I'm rolling around on the dance floor...


----------



## Navarre (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey, thanx for the pic, Kilo!

It's always great to see pics. It brings a better connection to the internet world to see moments of our lives captured like that.  Cool.


----------



## kilo (Dec 1, 2005)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Nice. You tumble around on them floors?


No we have mats we put down before class.  As for which one am I.  I'm the one on the far left.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2005)

kilo said:
			
		

> I'm the one on the far left.



A victim, not an attacker?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Dec 2, 2005)

bignick said:
			
		

> You should come by sometime when I'm rolling around on the dance floor...


Trying to dance, eh?:2xBird2:


----------

